# 2012 Florida HO Race at Belle Isle Speedway 9/29



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
JIMMIE PARRIS

WHERE:
1617 Idaho Ave
Bele Isle, FL 32809
407-421-1207 HOME
352-978-6530 CELL

WHEN:
SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 29th 2012

TRACK:
BENT "L" TRACK
4 LANE 62FT TOMY ROAD COURSE 

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN.

SCHEDULE:

Open practice 9am - 11:35 

Registration 10:30 - 11:30

Am Super Stock Practice only 11:35 - 11:50

Am Super Stock Race Begins 12:00

Pro Am Super Stock Race Begins 1:10

Expert Super Stock Race Begins 2:00

6 OHM Mod Race Begins 3;30

3 OHM Mod Race Begins 5:00 

Awards 6:00

Classes:

Am Super Stock

Pro Am Super Stock 


Expert Super Stock

6 OHM Mod

3 OHM Mod

R/O if time permits

ENTRY FEE 5.00 Club Members
10.00 Non Members

Driving Directions from I-75/Turnpike north approx. 50 mi. south to exit 254 (528) towards Airport approx. 2mi. to Orange av , turn right at stop sign , go approx. 1/2 mi.turn right on Orange av ,cont. approx. 1/4 mi. turn right onto Perkins av. , go approx. 3 blocks , turn left on Gondola av , go 1 block turn right onto Idaho av 1617 is the hunter green house on the left

From I-4 west go east approx. 70/75 mi. to the 528 exit towards the Airport cont. on 528 east 2 mi.to Orange av exit turn right at stop sign cont, 1/2 mi. to Orange av exit turn right on Orange av , cont. approx. 1/4 mi to Perkins av (SUBWAY Sign) turn right , cont. approx. 3 blocks , turn right on Gondola , go 1 block turn right onto Idaho av 1617 Idaho av is the hunter green house on the left.

From the East I-95 to 528 west ta wards Airport from the Airport take the 2nd exit ( McCoy rd. cont. past Race Track Gas Station , turn right on Gondola , cont. approx. 1/4 mi. to Idaho av turn right 1617 Idaho is the hunter green house on the left.


----------

